# Proper way to bury an image in the paint.



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Allright lately some people have been asking about how to bury a bill in the paint .One of the worst things you can do is used reall money , so save that money your about to ruin by putting clear on it.And use it for better things like buying more paint or putting money in your suspension .But if you still feel the need to ruin perfectly good money send it me , you can believe ill make it disappear.

Allright this method can be applied to any image you may want to lay on the paint not just the all mighty dollar. Its a pretty simple procedure and should be left for last . Unless you will be airbrushing or laying candy over it .If you are going to candy over it I would use a black and white image orwhat ever dark colors you prefer so it shows thru candy . 


All you need is a printer , RICE PAPER , and the image you want to use .

First you will want to cut a 8"x11" piece of rice paper so it fits properly in your printer unless you buy it already in 8"x11" pieces .

Once you have your image go ahead and print it out on the rice paper once it has printed out go ahead and cut the out the image you will be using, use an exacto knife so you cut the image out accurately.

Lay the image down on some fresh clear so it sticks make sure you know exactly where you want to lay the image down so you dont have to reposition it And make sure the image is nice and smooth no creases folds or wrinkles.

Now go ahead and clear over it what you will see happen is that the paper it self will dissolve and dissapear and only the ink will remain leaving behind the image that you layed down.


And just in case you are wondering, does it have to be rice paper ? Yes thats the most important part of this . If you do not know what rice paper look's like or have never seen it before .I would go to an art supply store like hobby lobby and ask for it by name you might even find it at office depot .Sorry i dont have any step by step pictures to post . And i dont have any projects going on any time soon to post pics . But if anybody trys it anytime soon go ahead and post a pic.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

cool I remember cane walking the rice paper in kung-fu....LOL I guess it's real thin stuff huh??


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ha ha i remember reading this in an airbrush forum somewhere on the net






> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Feb 1 2006, 08:40 AM~4748838
> *Allright lately some people have been asking about how to bury a bill in the paint .One of the worst things you can do is used reall money , so save that money your about to ruin by putting clear on it.And use it for better things like buying more paint or putting money in your suspension .But if you still feel the need to ruin perfectly good money send it me , you can believe ill make it disappear.
> 
> Allright this method can be applied to any image you may want to lay on the paint not just the all mighty dollar. Its a pretty simple procedure and should be left for last . Unless you will be airbrushing or laying candy over it .If you are going to candy over it I would use a black and white image orwhat ever dark colors you prefer so it shows thru candy .
> ...


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I think i heard about this somewhere before a long time ago. Guess now I'll have to track some rice paper down and do some tests.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Rice paper that dissolves....thats crazy! :0


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I've never herd of rice paper, but it sounds interesting.....I gata try this out :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, me too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah! I Gotta try this one


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

is it possible to do a full mural this way? i figure if you use that program that enlarges an image and then prints sections of it on 8.5 x 11 sheets you could carefully place them on a trunk or hood so the whole picture aligns as a whole. i thinks it's possible but risky because place the images exactly next to the other would be difficult. or how about this. is there rice paper the size of a trunk or hood? if you print the mural on rice paper using a one of them huge printers that printing shops use for posters, would it work? has anyone tried this? this would be good for those that can't affore a muralist.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

That would be bad ass for hidden pictures under a candy.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Feb 6 2006, 07:10 AM~4786735
> *is it possible to do a full mural this way? i figure if you use that program that enlarges an image and then prints sections of it on 8.5 x 11 sheets you could carefully place them on a trunk or hood so the whole picture aligns as a whole. i thinks it's possible but risky because place the images exactly next to the other would be difficult. or how about this. is there rice paper the size of a trunk or hood? if you print the mural on rice paper using a one of them huge printers that printing shops use for posters, would it work? has anyone tried this? this would be good for those that can't affore a muralist.
> *



i would think that a print shop could get a picture on a large pice of paper, instead of trying to put a bunch of paper together perfectly in wet clear.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Feb 6 2006, 06:59 PM~4791803
> *i would think that a print shop could get a picture on a large pice of paper, instead of trying to put a bunch of paper together perfectly in wet clear.
> *


for the regular sheets of paper i meant if you do it at home not at a print shop. now for the print shop, that's why i asked if the large sheets of rice paper are about the size of a trunk or hood.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I still just want to see this rice paper just dissolve into the clear.....cuz then this will change evrything as far as murals go.........just like you guys are thinking.....

Get a plotter/cutter nice large roll of rice paper, and your in buisniss


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Feb 7 2006, 04:48 AM~4793841
> *I still just want to see this rice paper just dissolve into the clear.....cuz then this will change evrything as far as murals go.........just like you guys are thinking.....
> 
> Get a plotter/cutter  nice large roll of rice paper, and your in buisniss
> *


Hmm anyone need a muralist in arkansas? I only do murals in 8x11 sizes tho..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone try this yet?


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 8 2006, 07:49 PM~4806443
> *anyone try this yet?
> *


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I bought some rice paper, but have not tried it yet, I mey this week end, I just don't see it desolving in the clear, I ran water over it and it just cnages the color some,. But I will soon find out for sure, it sounds like a good idea and if it works it will open a whole new place in my painting


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I almost bought some this weekend, but they had two different types. One was so thin that you would never be able to print anything on it without it tearing. The other type was so thick that I didn't think it would be able to melt in the clear. The shit was $3.00 a sheet, so i wasn't buying it unless i know it's going to work.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

If ti works, I am gonna mural everything I see!


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 19 2006, 09:30 PM~4884170
> *If ti works, I am gonna mural everything I see!
> *


haha me too


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Anybody try this yet?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Feb 19 2006, 08:53 PM~4883825
> *I bought some rice paper, but have not tried it yet, I mey this week end, I just don't see it desolving in the clear, I ran water over it and it just cnages the color some,. But I will soon find out for sure, it sounds like a good idea and if it works it will open a whole new place in my painting
> *


i don't think he actually ment that it would desolve in the clear.....but more like once the paper gets wet it gets transparent and it almost disappears


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Feb 19 2006, 09:53 PM~4883825
> *I bought some rice paper, but have not tried it yet, I mey this week end, I just don't see it desolving in the clear, I ran water over it and it just cnages the color some,. But I will soon find out for sure, it sounds like a good idea and if it works it will open a whole new place in my painting
> *


Mix up a little bit of clear and try it out.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

well do


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 22 2006, 09:18 AM~4901019
> *i don't think he actually ment that it would desolve in the clear.....but more like once the paper gets wet it gets transparent and it almost disappears
> *


That makes more sence


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Ttt!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Feb 23 2006, 12:16 AM~4907694
> *That makes more sence
> *




If that's the case, then you might be able to see the paper, right?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i just color copy the money and then cut it out and then clear a lil bit and then throw on top when its still sticky


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i just color copy the money and then cut it out and then clear a lil bit and then throw on top when its still sticky


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

oh snap! im gonna love this when i start painting lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

you can also get a sign shop to print up some money on high quality vinal, apply on paint then white scotch the vinal then clear over it or pearl , then kandy over it, makes some kool effects....will have a high build up line , but nothing that some 1000 grit and reclearing wont fix......


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

any one try it yet?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

64 tried it..dont know if was the correct thickness..but it didnt disappear.


----------



## tnimpala (Jan 3, 2006)

I think there is a food grade rice paper. Maybe this would work better?

Will have to look in to it........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 25 2006, 07:04 PM~5119432
> *64 tried it..dont know if was the correct thickness..but it didnt disappear.
> *


----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

is it going to work


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.rice-paper.com/

they have big sheets of it, 26"x53" for $1.95 or 34"x78" for $2.45

have no idea how thick though. If you are real crafty, it shows how to make it.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

something to keep in mind when I get to painting my frame.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:around:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I tried it on the wood floor I was doing in my van, cover it with the clear, looked good other than you could see the edge and if you ahve been around in wood floors that have been coated you know that shit goes on thick, 3 coats still didn't do it..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

there was a car in lowrider a long time ago that did this,they refered to it as photo inlaying, they had over 50 pictures all along the side and top,mostly early michel jackson stuff if i remeber corretly


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

if you put rice paper througha lazer printer dont you end up with popcorn ?

a guy over here layed $100 bills on his caddy frame and used clear coat stuff designed for just that reason, it was advertised for applying pictures from magazines and stuff under clear, the only trouble was the $100 bills are water proof so it didnt work to well, magazine pictures worked superb and the guys at the shop ended up sticking loads of porn over the trunk of each others cars when they werent looking !!? LOL...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 5 2007, 06:39 AM~7177764
> *if you put rice paper througha lazer printer dont you end up with popcorn ?
> 
> a guy over here layed $100 bills on his caddy frame and used clear coat stuff designed for just that reason, it was advertised for applying pictures from magazines and stuff under clear, the only trouble was the $100 bills are water proof so it didnt work to well, magazine pictures worked superb and the guys at the shop ended up sticking loads of porn over the trunk of each others cars when they werent looking !!? LOL...
> *


not really that funny


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Feb 7 2006, 05:48 AM~4793841
> *I still just want to see this rice paper just dissolve into the clear.....cuz then this will change evrything as far as murals go.........just like you guys are thinking.....
> 
> Get a plotter/cutter  nice large roll of rice paper, and your in buisniss
> *


Rice paper dissolves in water. My Great Uncle was a booky back in the 40 & 50 and they use to right all their bets on rice paper. They always had a bucket of water beside them. If they got raided all they had to do was throw the paper in the bucket of water and all evidense was gone.,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Evil Scotsman_@Jun 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8093657
> *Rice paper dissolves in water. My Great Uncle was a booky back in the 40 & 50 and they use to right all their bets on rice paper. They always had a bucket of water beside them. If they got raided all they had to do was throw the paper in the bucket of water and all evidense was gone.,
> *


 :thumbsup: thats old school shit there


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 4 2007, 01:24 AM~7169887
> *there was a car in lowrider a long time ago that did this,they refered to it as photo inlaying, they had over 50 pictures all along the side and top,mostly early michel jackson stuff if i remeber corretly
> *


it was "STAR CAR", from imperials. white ford ltd with red and blue graphics with the pictures...that car pops up every once in a while.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

any pics of the finished product? does it work?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i tried it. IT DOES NOT WORK. bleeds like a mofo and looks shity


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 4 2007, 04:24 AM~7169887
> *there was a car in lowrider a long time ago that did this,they refered to it as photo inlaying, they had over 50 pictures all along the side and top,mostly early michel jackson stuff if i remeber corretly
> *



yeah they just featured his cars again


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

We tried it also....didnt work.


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

it does work work i have been doing it for years ,the trick is to get true rice paper thin its about 2.00 a sheet ,put 2 sheets at a time only in your printer no other paper,but be careful it will jam easly, when done printing one bill at a time per sheet of paper let it sit a couple minutes so ink dont smuge. when applying to car scuff area applu a coat of over reduced clear and apply trimed image followed by a coat of clear as before,take a squeege and float all the air bubbles out ,this is a continous procedure you will have to keep checking on it and repeat floating air out.after it sits and tacks leave it alone for 24 hours it might look like shit with finger prints and streaks in it but its ok. day 2 take 800 dry and only kut edges then 1000 dry THEN wet re sand image surface re clear with normal mixtures and repeat 1-2 and sometimes 3 more times ..... it is also sometimes easer to dip images in a small tray of over catalized clear and spray panal then apply image... beware on the 100 bills though make sure u copy off internet and image fantly reads NOT FOR USE or something to protect your self for counterfit TRUST ME i learned the hard way iwas doing em that good!!!!


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

super nice topic


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

NO PICS OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONE IT SUCESSFULLY?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Mar 21 2008, 03:29 PM~10223842
> *NO PICS OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONE IT SUCESSFULLY?
> *



Yeah.... How bout' those Pics???


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Mar 20 2008, 10:13 PM~10218755
> *it does work work i have been doing it for years ,the trick is to get true rice paper thin its about 2.00 a sheet ,put 2 sheets at a time only in your printer no other paper,but be careful it will jam easly, when done printing one bill at a time per sheet of paper let it sit a couple minutes so ink dont smuge. when applying to car scuff area applu a coat of over reduced clear and apply trimed image followed by a coat of clear as before,take a squeege and float all the air bubbles out ,this is a continous procedure you will have to keep checking on it and repeat floating air out.after it sits and tacks leave it alone for 24 hours it might look like shit with finger prints and streaks in it but its ok.  day 2 take 800 dry and only kut edges then 1000 dry THEN wet re sand image surface re clear with normal mixtures and repeat 1-2 and sometimes 3 more times .....  it is also sometimes easer to dip images in a small tray of over catalized clear and spray panal then apply image...  beware on the 100 bills though make sure u copy off internet and image fantly reads NOT FOR USE or something to protect your self for counterfit TRUST ME i learned the hard way iwas doing em that good!!!!
> *


pics??


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Mar 20 2008, 09:13 PM~10218755
> *it does work work i have been doing it for years ,the trick is to get true rice paper thin its about 2.00 a sheet ,put 2 sheets at a time only in your printer no other paper,but be careful it will jam easly, when done printing one bill at a time per sheet of paper let it sit a couple minutes so ink dont smuge. when applying to car scuff area applu a coat of over reduced clear and apply trimed image followed by a coat of clear as before,take a squeege and float all the air bubbles out ,this is a continous procedure you will have to keep checking on it and repeat floating air out.after it sits and tacks leave it alone for 24 hours it might look like shit with finger prints and streaks in it but its ok.  day 2 take 800 dry and only kut edges then 1000 dry THEN wet re sand image surface re clear with normal mixtures and repeat 1-2 and sometimes 3 more times .....  it is also sometimes easer to dip images in a small tray of over catalized clear and spray panal then apply image...  beware on the 100 bills though make sure u copy off internet and image fantly reads NOT FOR USE or something to protect your self for counterfit TRUST ME i learned the hard way iwas doing em that good!!!!
> *



Picz picz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry bro dont have pics of old ones ive done but i does work if followed directions and is very time staking if any one does customers cars charge $200 extra for every image and that will be a deal.... i will try and find pics in my arcives cause ive done them on everything from golf carts to frames and bodys and even boats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

WAITING ON PICS


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

post them pics


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

4 PAGES ON THIS AND NO PIX!!!LOL


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

And after the rice paper murals, you have to flake the whole car with rice.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

late night bump


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

GIVE UP NOBODY HAS DONE IT LETS SEE IF THEY REMOVE THE TOPIC


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

this topics 2 and a half years old n still no pics...... it must really work :uh:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

sounds cool IF IT WORKS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any printer ink works? :uh:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't have a printer or rice paper so I just used a real bill. Trimmed the white edge of it though.








It's under multiple coats of clear then the candy and more clear


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 16 2009, 09:21 PM~13300787
> *I don't have a printer or rice paper so I just used a real bill.  Trimmed the white edge of it though.
> 
> 
> ...


wuts with the stripes


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2009, 10:23 PM~13301464
> *wuts with the stripes
> *


x2


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Still no pics


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Mar 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13389679
> *Still no pics
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2009, 01:23 AM~13301464
> *wuts with the stripes
> *



:uh: x1877371371730730793097371093474707474079407440417470474478


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

anybody try it yet :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

DELETE THIS TOPIC ALREADY :thumbsdown:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hahaha i saw some rice paper at the store the other day and thought about trying it. but my printer is out of color anyways


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Black n white? at least we could see that it actually works.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14599829
> *DELETE THIS TOPIC ALREADY :thumbsdown:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

WOULD IT WORK WITH BEANS PAPER? :dunno:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the tip


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

Why cant u print it on the rice paper. clear your part then sandit with 600. The put your image where you want it and use water to foot the image off the paper. remove any bubbles and clear over it then??


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Feb 1 2006, 03:40 AM~4748838
> *Allright lately some people have been asking about how to bury a bill in the paint .One of the worst things you can do is used reall money , so save that money your about to ruin by putting clear on it.And use it for better things like buying more paint or putting money in your suspension .But if you still feel the need to ruin perfectly good money send it me , you can believe ill make it disappear.
> 
> Allright this method can be applied to any image you may want to lay on the paint not just the all mighty dollar. Its a pretty simple procedure and should be left for last . Unless you will be airbrushing or laying candy over it .If you are going to candy over it I would use a black and white image orwhat ever dark colors you prefer so it shows thru candy .
> ...


Am I the only one who remembers this? LOOK AT THE FUCKING DATE! LET IT DIE!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Jul 28 2008, 10:01 PM~11202191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Nov 11 2009, 08:44 AM~15632439
> *
> *


**update** **update**
the good folks from lowrider japan have issued a press release stating that 'rice paper' for murals will not work....they confirmed that the green seaweed 'paper' that is used in sushi rolls are used by yasu and all top japanese muralists :cheesy:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Mar 21 2008, 02:29 PM~10223842
> *NO PICS OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONE IT SUCESSFULLY?
> *


Im in the process ....Pics soon hopefully..if it comes out good


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 12 2009, 01:35 AM~15641269
> *
> 
> Im in the process ....Pics soon hopefully..if it comes out good
> *


post pics even if it turns out like shit


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Pics wont be until sunday or monday.  I tested a small piece on a tailgate and it seemed to work but the paper has to be super falt and it needs to floated out to get the air bubbles real good, but I will tested on my cutty sunday and will have pics up..


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 14 2009, 01:06 AM~15661824
> *Pics wont be until sunday or monday.    I tested a small piece on a tailgate and it seemed to work but the paper has to be super falt and it  needs to floated out to get the air bubbles real good, but I will tested on my cutty sunday and will have pics up..
> *


I meant flat with no creases


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

First I know I should spray the outside edge of the pic with my base color but I didnt have any. It looks kinda wierd cuz you can see the outline from where I cut it ..I just wetsanded the area and cleaned it up with wax and grease remover and that tack rag. Next I sprayed some clear and layed the pic on there and floated it out with a business card to take any air bubbles. Next I waited to spray some more clear so now I am just waiting for tomorrow to wetsand it and respray it again. Its looks like crap right now but hopefully it will come out alright......


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 you done fukked ur trunk up son :roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

I worked on it again and it looks better than the pics. LOL I will post pics tomorrow..but fuck it throw it the gutter and buy another :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Nov 17 2009, 03:17 PM~15693551
> *:0  you done fukked ur trunk up son  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandykane (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jun 16 2008, 10:09 PM~10884927
> *And after the rice paper murals, you have to flake the whole car with rice.
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha fuk lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i believe you guy are doing it wrong paint the printed image clear then let it sit in water after it dries and carefully apply to whatever you want it on


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2006, 03:14 PM~4751266
> *Rice paper that dissolves....thats crazy! :0
> *


if times get hard.... you can also eat it :cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a good looking one (i mean like that actually looks good with the rest of the car) besides that MJ tribute car :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jan 5 2010, 11:51 AM~16189529
> *Has anyone ever seen a good looking one (i mean like that actually looks good with the rest of the car) besides that MJ tribute car  :dunno:
> *


Im pretty sure they are out there....


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 16 2009, 04:41 PM~15682624
> *First I know I should spray the outside edge of the pic with my base color but I didnt have any. It looks kinda wierd cuz you can see the outline from where I cut it ..I just wetsanded the area and cleaned it up with wax and grease remover and that tack rag. Next I sprayed some clear and layed the pic on there and floated it out with a business card to take any air bubbles. Next I waited to spray some more clear so now I am just waiting for tomorrow to wetsand it and respray it again. Its looks like crap right now but hopefully it will come out alright......
> 
> 
> ...


You should of tried cutting out just the head and after sanding it flat, spray a sky and some clouds to blend it in and cover the edge.


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## mrlowrider209 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 6 2010, 08:55 AM~16201774
> *You should of tried cutting out just the head and after sanding it flat, spray a sky and some clouds to blend it in and cover the edge.
> *



nice outline lol .. 

What about masking the image completely and then apply a few coats of clear to the rest of the trunk till it builds a thick layer of clear enough to match the thickness of the design?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

found this on you tube
UJkpuFmAgQY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 14 2010, 05:57 PM~19065985
> *found this on you tube
> UJkpuFmAgQY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> *


after all this fucking time some *** made a video! Looked pretty easy.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 14 2010, 06:54 PM~19066968
> *after all this fucking time some *** made a video! Looked pretty easy.
> *


guy needs to lay off the meth


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19067197
> *guy needs to lay off the meth
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 14 2010, 05:54 PM~19066968
> *after all this fucking time some *** made a video! Looked pretty easy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

felt like i was at a rave watching this video. wtf did he spray it on, looked like the back of a washing machine or something.  :wow:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

i thought i was watching a episode of jersey shore, with all that fist pumping.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea but he showed a fool how it can be done.


----------

